# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  Un pupurri de animales y plantas del 11-07-2013

## perdiguera

Unas cuantas imágenes de flora y fauna mezcladas las primeras del Estany de Ivars y Vilasana y las otras del nacimiento del río Set, cerca del Vilosell.
















Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera se te ocurre alguna idea de para que utilizan los separadores.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Supongo que es para las ranas.

Esta zona donde estaban es la más próxima al cañizo de depuración de han puesto. No sé si tendrá algo que ver.

----------

